# cups added printers but no actual printing

## helio

I have added two printers, one locally connected and one through network, using CUPS. Their statuses are idle according to CUPS, and lpq command show both printers are ready. However, neither printer responds to the printing command, even though CUPS shows the printing job has completed. Any suggestions on how I may fix this problem? Thanks in advance.

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

what does your cups log say? have you enabled debugging level logs in your cups config? how is your local printer connected? through lp0 or usb? do you have foomatic-filters installed?

----------

## helio

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> what does your cups log say? have you enabled debugging level logs in your cups config? how is your local printer connected? through lp0 or usb? do you have foomatic-filters installed?

 

Since I posted my request for help here, I managed to make the network connected printer work. Either one of the two things or both did the magic. I added a port number 9100 to the socket URI, and selected the "generic postscript printer" as the make and model of the network printer.

The locally USB connected printer is still not working. The printer is a Canon Pixus MG8130.  I selected a Canon MG8100 series Ver.3.40 driver after emerging the net-print/cnijfilter module. cups indicates that the connection is cnijusb:/dev/usb/lp0. I do have net-print/foomatic-filters installed. 

I set the LogLevel in the cups configuration file from "warn" to "debug". That didn't seem to have done much. I looked at the Access Log, and found this line

localhost - - [16/Jul/2012:03:24:23 -0500] "POST /printers/canon HTTP/1.1" 200 449 Print-Job successful-ok

after I tried print a test page from the Canon printer. I couldn't find other useful information. And this printer still doesn't print following cups or lpr command.

----------

## mvaterlaus

well, if you just change the loglevel and do not restart cups or giving it the signal to reread it's config, nothing will change. to reread the config, do a

```
kill -1 $cups_pid
```

after that, you should see a lot more output in /var/log/cups/error_log, especially the cups filters, which are invoked to process your document. you could also have a look at lsusb, if your printer is detected correctly. maybe you have forgotten to add a module in your kernel to enable usb printing.

another question is, when you print, does the data led on your printer flash? or does it stay dark?

----------

## helio

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> well, if you just change the loglevel and do not restart cups or giving it the signal to reread it's config, nothing will change. to reread the config, do a
> 
> ```
> kill -1 $cups_pid
> ```
> ...

 

I believe usb printing is a module in the kernel. The output of lsusb has a line saying

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04a9:174b Canon, Inc.

which should be the Canon printer. The output of lsmod also sees a line with 

usblp                   9392  0 

I tried to print a test page on the Canon printer from cups. I found many lines of output in the /var/log/cups/error_log file. Maybe too long to be posted here. What should I look for?

----------

## mvaterlaus

well, you could use pastebin for supplying the output. important is, that every filter in the cups error_log finishes successfully. for debugging, you can clear the file with the following command

```
echo "" > /var/log/cups/error_log
```

this ensures, that only the log entries from your single attempt of printing a testpage is contained in the file. you then have to check especially for the canon filters, if they are used. another source of information is the gentoo wiki [1], which has an article for canon printers. there you can gain the info, which filters you need.

i looked within the canon page, but could only find a driver [2] for the 8140 printer. maybe it works for your model.

[1]http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Canon_Pixma_Series

[2]http://de.canon.ch/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG8140.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:88-822912&page=1&type=download

----------

## helio

Thanks, mvaterlaus. I use the net-print/cnijfilter-3.40 driver for mg8100 series, thought it would be close enough to MG8130. Or probably not. 

Below are the lines related to a test page print job in error_log. I don't see any serious errors. But the printer had no response.

I [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Adding start banner page "none".

I [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Adding end banner page "none".

I [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] File of type application/vnd.cups-banner queued by "root".

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] hold_until=0

I [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Queued on "canon" by "root".

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] job-sheets=none,none

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] argv[0]="canon"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] argv[1]="32"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] argv[2]="root"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] argv[3]="Test Page"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] argv[4]="1"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:f3b7ebfa-14bc-3254-6ea8-e013c35eefe9 job-originating-host-name=localhost time-at-creation=1342448298 time-at-processing=1342448298 AP_D_InputSlot="

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00032-001"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[8]="HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[9]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[10]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@***"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[11]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.5.2"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[12]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[13]="USER=root"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[14]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[15]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[16]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[17]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[18]="LANG=en_US.UTF-8"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[19]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/canon.ppd"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[20]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=128m"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[21]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-banner"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[22]="DEVICE_URI=cnijusb:/dev/usb/lp0"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[23]="PRINTER_INFO=Canon MG8100 series"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[24]="PRINTER_LOCATION=Local Printer"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[25]="PRINTER=canon"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[26]="PRINTER_STATE_REASONS=none"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[27]="CUPS_FILETYPE=document"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[28]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/canon"

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] envp[29]="AUTH_I****"

I [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/bannertops (PID 21916)

I [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 21917)

I [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij (PID 21918)

I [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/cnijusb (PID 21919)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] load_banner(filename="/var/spool/cups/d00032-001")

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] 1 #CUPS-BANNER

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] 2 Show printer-name printer-info printer-location printer-make-and-model printer-driver-name printer-driver-version paper-size imageable-area

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] 3 Header Printer Test Page

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] 4 Footer Printer Test Page

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] 5 Notice CUPS 1.5.2.

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] 6 Image images/cups.png

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] 7 Image images/color-wheel.png

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] pstocanonij start.

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (cnijusb)p_ppd->model_number=(377)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Page = 595x842; 10,14 to 586,833

I [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] 

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (Canon) langage moniter[/usr/local/bin/lgmonmg8100 --gui --cups] start!

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] sh: /usr/local/bin/lgmonmg8100: No such file or directory

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Page = 595x842; 10,14 to 586,833

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %%BoundingBox: 10 14 586 833

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %cupsRotation: 0

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %%Creator: bannertops/CUPS v1.5.2

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %%CreationDate: Mon 16 Jul 2012 09:18:18 AM CDT

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %%LanguageLevel: 2

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %%Title: (Test Page)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %%For: (root)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %%Pages: 2

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: font Monospace

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %%+ font Monospace-Bold

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %%+ font Monospace-BoldOblique

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %%+ font Monospace-Oblique

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] %%EndComments

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginProlog

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] PNG image: 128x128x8, color_type=6 (RGB+ALPHA)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] PNG image: 192x128x8, color_type=2 (RGB)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Before copy_setup - %%Page: coverpage 1

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Before page loop - %%Page: coverpage 1

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] Copying page 1...

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] pagew = 576.0, pagel = 819.2

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] bboxx = 0, bboxy = 0, bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] PageLeft = 9.6, PageRight = 585.6

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] PageTop = 833.4, PageBottom = 14.2

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] device_uri=(cnijusb:/dev/usb/lp0)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] p_ppd->model_number=(377)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] #  p_size->name=A4 , p_size_default->name = A4 #

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] ### num_opt(lpr optins) = 5 ###

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] 

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] # ppdPageSize width=595.000000 height=842.000000 ###

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] 

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : p_choice found in p_ppd (p_choice:A4 210.0x297.0mm /  A4)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : choice=A4(p_table->ppd_key=PageSize)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : p_choice found in p_ppd (p_choice:Plain Paper /  plain)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : choice=plain(p_table->ppd_key=MediaType)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : InputSlot is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNCartridge is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNQuality is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNHalftoning is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNRenderIntent is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNGamma is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNBalanceC is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNBalanceM is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNBalanceY is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNDensity is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNGrayscale is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNCopies is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : p_choice found in p_ppd (p_choice:ON (Long Side Stapling) /  DuplexNoTumble)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNStapleSide is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNContrast is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : p_choice found in p_ppd (p_choice:2 /  2)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : choice=2(p_table->ppd_key=CNExtension)

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNTone is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] ### lpr optins(4) : AP_D_InputSlot= ###

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] ### lpr optins(3) : job-originating-host-name=localhost ###

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] ### lpr optins(2) : job-uuid=urn:uuid:f3b7ebfa-14bc-3254-6ea8-e013c35eefe9 ###

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] ### lpr optins(1) : time-at-creation=1342448298 ###

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] ### lpr optins(0) : time-at-processing=1342448298 ###

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] make_filter_param_list: --bidi

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] make_filter_param_list: --fit

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] make_filter_param_list: --bbox

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] make_filter_param_list: --extension

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] make_filter_param_list: --duplex

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] make_filter_param_list: --media

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] make_filter_param_list: --papersize

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] pstocanonij: /usr/bin/gs -r600 -g4958x7016 -q -dNOPROMPT -dSAFER -sDEVICE=ppmraw -sOutputFile=- -| /usr//bin/cifmg8100 --imageres 600 --papersize a4 --media plain --duplex --stapleside longside --bbox 9,14,586,834 --fit  --bidi  

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:19 -0500] [Job 32] Copying page 2...

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:19 -0500] [Job 32] pagew = 576.0, pagel = 819.2

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:19 -0500] [Job 32] bboxx = 0, bboxy = 0, bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:19 -0500] [Job 32] PageLeft = 9.6, PageRight = 585.6

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:19 -0500] [Job 32] PageTop = 833.4, PageBottom = 14.2

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:19 -0500] [Job 32] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:19 -0500] [Job 32] Wrote 2 pages...

I [16/Jul/2012:09:18:19 -0500] [Job 32] Job completed.

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:41 -0500] [Job 32] Unloading...

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:41 -0500] [Job 32] Loading from cache...

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:57 -0500] [Job 32] Loading attributes...

----------

## mvaterlaus

i looked through your output and found some interesting things. i don't know, if they realy matter, because i'm not used to canon printers. but the first one is

```
D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] sh: /usr/local/bin/lgmonmg8100: No such file or directory 
```

and after that are more warnings. i only list the begining of the section:

```

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : InputSlot is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNCartridge is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNQuality is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNHalftoning is not found in p_ppd

D [16/Jul/2012:09:18:18 -0500] [Job 32] (3)Make cif options : CNRenderIntent is not found in p_ppd 

```

this warnings could be generated because you do not have the correct ppd. but again, i'm not familliar with canon printers. maybe you can find out a bit more with the given information.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Hi Helio!

The usual way USB printing works in cups is through deactivating usblp in the kernel configuration (or blacklisting the module) and merging  cups with the usb useflag --- cups accesses USB directly via libusb. Word has it that another option is usblp without the usb useflag, but you cannot have both atthe same time. So, before digging any deeper, you might check this out. Also, cups looking for the binary in /usr/local/bin looks suspicious, you could try symlinking it there.

----------

